# anyone ever used PLASTIKOTE on a heatsink?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I might as well repaint the finish on the ARC KS500.1 was thinking of using the spray rubber coating called plastikote or something like that.

I used it on my car's grill and it has held up great. formed a hard rubbe finish that looked like factory.


or if someone has some ideas lets hear it.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Wouldn't that hinder it's cooling efficiency? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Good point but not sure how much the cover effects cooling. Amp is also fan cooled. 


Anyone try hammer finish paint ?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The cover on the KS series is purely cosmetic. You can apply pretty much anything to them and not affect the cooling. The heatsink is actually below the pc board.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahhhh.... guess that what I get for using dinosaur amps.


----------

